# White Star Mansion - USA - March 2015



## mookster (Mar 25, 2015)

All credit for finding this goes to my friend I made shortly before my trip out, we decided to meet up and explore together and at some point along the way he mentioned he had spotted an until this point unexplored mansion whilst heading to a pet store (or something like that).

So with the skies grey and the afternoon ending we headed off to have a look and see what we could find. Sure enough, there was the mansion alright - and with no idea of what level of security it had, whether we would be spotted by the neighbours due to it being in quite a residential area full of similarly large houses with owners probably no stranger to calling the police over suspicious activity (this area being a stones throw away from a real bad area of town) it was sure to be an interesting one as neither of us had any idea what to expect when we got in.

It turned out to be way better than either of us expected with an extremely cool assymetrical staircase going up the three floors to the attic. It had a very odd feel because walking into the ground floor there was the distinct smell of fresh paint but in other areas the 'new' paint had peeled and cracked, and brand new plasterboard had fallen from the ceiling where water had gotten in. And the attic was covered in crappy tags. At an educated guess, the house had begun to be done up before the winter set in, they had repainted and re-plasterboarded up to the attic but then winter came and screwed everything up. So will it remain empty once the spring sets in? I don't know.








































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157651102524727/ ​


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah like this one!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 25, 2015)

That is going to make one amazing house. Reminds me a bit of of Home Alone! 
Awesome shots. Can't wait to see what else you got up to over there!


----------



## smiler (Mar 25, 2015)

I liked that, Thanks


----------



## brickworx (Mar 25, 2015)

Beaut of a place and there's me thinking the yanks dont know how to build!.....nice pics to boot, cheers for sharing.


----------



## coffee (Mar 26, 2015)

Be careful they shoot people for trespassing in the states!

White Star, odd name for a house any idea why it was called that

Great pics


----------



## krela (Mar 26, 2015)

Seems you only need to worry about getting shot if you're black. 

Nice one mookster, enjoying your US trip.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 26, 2015)

Very nicely photographed. But Oh Dear what an architectural mess! A hotchpotch of styles and periods that seemed the acceptable vision of a 'grand' mansion across the pond in the early 20th C.


----------



## mookster (Mar 26, 2015)

coffee said:


> Be careful they shoot people for trespassing in the states!
> 
> White Star, odd name for a house any idea why it was called that
> 
> Great pics



If you're on about the various different 'castle' laws over there yes homeowners/landowners are legally allowed to use up to lethal force to defend their personal property in certain states but only if they are in immediate danger themselves.

We have no idea of the name of the place (I doubt it had a name) but the name given to it by us, White Star was born out of one of the original owners links to the Titanic.


----------



## Trinpaul (May 23, 2015)

That's a very nice house, has good "bones".


----------

